# Donkey as kids pet?



## jessiebutcher09

We are thinking about getting our kids, ages 11,8,6,3 & 2 a donkey for a pet. We already have a pony and a few other farm animals. Does anyone know if donkeys make good pet. They got a lamb that has turned out to be a big ram that is super friendly and leash trained but when he get's excited he rams and so the kids can not be around him very much anymore. I don't want the same thing to happen again. I have heard that donkeys are very stubborn, any truth to that? Any and all advice is very much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## shandasue

there not really as stuborn as people say but some are of corse. I think a small one would make a great kids pet. I would buy an older one that has a good temperment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessiebutcher09

thanks


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Donkeys are stubborn because they're too smart for their own good. 

I wouldn't buy just any donkey though. Look for one that has been around small children and is well socialized. A donkey that isn't used to all the attention is either going to run, or fight back.


----------



## LoveHipHop

I agree, a small well handled donkey thats good with kids is best. From my experience with them, ive found some to be quite strong willed (even though used to kids really) and so youd have to choose really carefully


----------



## Fingerlakes

jessiebutcher09 said:


> We are thinking about getting our kids, ages 11,8,6,3 & 2 a donkey for a pet. We already have a pony and a few other farm animals. Does anyone know if donkeys make good pet. They got a lamb that has turned out to be a big ram that is super friendly and leash trained but when he get's excited he rams and so the kids can not be around him very much anymore. I don't want the same thing to happen again. I have heard that donkeys are very stubborn, any truth to that? Any and all advice is very much appreciated, Thanks


I think minis can be more stubborn and rotten than donkeys!! I always see them at local rescues.


----------



## QH9904

My aunt has two mini donks and they are super sweet! They are mare and foal and the foal loves children. The baby loves to be the center of attention! Donkeys are super sociable and would make a great pet. Although, I would agree with some of the people, make sure the donkey is well handled and used to small kids.


----------

